# Rocky Fork Lake Bass Tournament



## skeeter334 (Mar 12, 2005)

Sunday May 29th East Shore Ramp.
6:30am-1:30pm
$25 per team + $5 for big bass.


----------



## TRC3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Who is hosting the tournament, and how many boats are expected?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool Ill be there


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

is there a preregister?


----------



## skeeter334 (Mar 12, 2005)

TRC3 said:


> Who is hosting the tournament, and how many boats are expected?


George Guffey. just something we do on sundays when no opens are on the same weekend. i would say anywhere from 10-20 boats from what im hearing.


----------



## skeeter334 (Mar 12, 2005)

ostbucks98 said:


> is there a preregister?


no preregister, just pay when you arrive and we draw for numbers. i dont want to send the wrong impression, this is more like a buddy tournament that anyone is welcomed to fish. we dont have food or drinks at the tournament as well. i know most of the guys fishing the tournament and we done the sunday tourneys last year as well. not many opens at rocky from this time of year on out it seems. this tournament just gives us something to do til the next open rolls around. we have fun. hope to see you there.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

exactly what ive been looking for to have some fun.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Might want to post below in tournaments section to get more interest.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

where is the east shore ramp(im guessing east? LOL)
we've put in at north shore, where the 2 bait stores are.
Any directions would be nice, coming in off 124 i think.

HB


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

HB, I can't give you directions, but if you look at google maps on a sattelite view, you can't miss it. It is the biggest ramp on the lake and it is in the SE corner. It is off Township HWY 266 or lucas lane. It looks like take 50 turn right on 753, then right on CO hwy 51, then right on 266.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

I think i found it, its the ramp due west from the spillway area.

Thanks

HB


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

I believe you are by the sailboat docks. Go east from north or south ramps, turn right at the big island.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

got it, thanks

HB


----------



## Rockyfork Guy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh i forgot to mention just some of the things that goes on when getting ready for a tourny,pre fishing or the day of.Pull ur boat out of the water and dont have the comman sense to pull away from the front of the lauching area,so other people can get to the lauch docks,when u park your car,dont try to back in a space or un hook it to take up only 2 spaces,pull cross wise and take up 4 or more spaces,when its busy and not many spaces left.Throw wake on everyone when you leave an area or come into an area ,take your boat inbetween the bank and someone else fishing that area, block the ramps while you take 15 minutes getting ready to go home,i cant wait.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I usually get that treatment from the pleasure boaters,lol.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Seem like you are the one with the attitude !


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

...dosent play well with others...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Rockyfork guy I wasnt refering to you being a pleasure boater. Im saying I get everything you mentioned above from pleasure boaters not fisherman. It doesnt matter if tourny's are going on or not that lake gets plenty of attention.


----------



## Rockyfork Guy (Aug 31, 2010)

Im not going to argue with you,i fish the lake every week,several days a week,and i know what goes on there.Most of the local people that fish the lake feel the same way i do.The large bass tournys that were held on rocky last year had the worse group of inconsiderate fishermen i have every been around.I get sick of there attitudes,there manners,there overall attitude when it comes to fellow fishmen.They care about no one but themselves.


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Rockyfork Guy, I can relate to what you are saying but it's not every bass fishermen, a few bad apples can spoil the basket. Those things happen on every lake in every state, from 300 acres to 150000 acres. Go to Cowan, then you will have the sail boaters who think the own the ramps. They rig up and then sit and bulls#*t for 20 minutes. I've had a few at the sailboat docks try and tell me I couldn't fish there, lmao. We don't have the pleasure of the big lakes like most of the other states, we have more people fishing per acre of water than any other state in the country. Let's face it, all we can do is grin and bear it or give up the sport. Hope to see you on the lake, I'll guarantee I will never cut anyone off or invade their area. I'm an old school fisherman like yourself.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

The funny thing is I dont think anyone in this thread is guilty of what your talking about. so its kind of like preaching to the choir. Your taking your frustrations out on the ones who can relate with you the most. Just cause we fish tourny's doesnt mean were assholes its just a competitive way to do what we love. This is just a small fun tourny how come you werent down there last sunday protesting the "DARE" tourny?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

ostbucks98 said:


> The funny thing is I dont think anyone in this thread is guilty of what your talking about. so its kind of like preaching to the choir. Your taking your frustrations out on the ones who can relate with you the most. Just cause we fish tourny's doesnt mean were assholes its just a competitive way to do what we love.QUOTE]
> 
> Couldnt have said it better


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I had fun and caught alot of bass but werent good enough to make weight. Was a fun event and look forward attending the next one. Thanks for hosting skeeter and it was nice to meet you.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rockyforkguy
Did you forget to take your medication today?
Man you really need to chill out dude. I've also fished that lake for many many years and haven't seen half what you describe. If these guys are that bad, contact the Ranger. That's part of their job. If your that unhappy why not find another lake to fish? All your going to do is have a heart attack. There are bad and good guys in every tournament. I seriously doubt that all of the ones that fish tournaments are as bad as you say. You will always get a few, that I will agree with you on.
Here's hoping you have a better week ahead.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

please keep us informed for the next one, we had fun. Didnt bother weighing in our 2 scrawny fish. Got hung up on some fish on beds, and it didnt pan out.

HB


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

I fish Rocky Fork one weekend a year. I have fished the lake for about 10 years now and always seem to fish it during a tourny. We panfish and love fishing it, clean, brush, docks, and coves. We did run into a few people who were jerks about us sitting in a certain area fishing brush and stumps for crappie and gills. Normally if we see someone bass fishing, we invite them in the area to try their luck with bass. If you want to fish for something I'm not fishing for and want to throw a few cast in the area...have at it. We are all doing one of the best hobbies....fish!

We will be there this coming weekend. Can't wait to try our luck.


----------



## Rockyfork Guy (Aug 31, 2010)

DaleM,if i sound frustrated i am,and i do take my medications every day,and yes i have had one heart attack,most men my age have had one,or aleast some kind of heart problems Sir,are you a local fisherman?Are you from this area,i dont think so.I have lived in this area and fished rockyfork my entire life starting at the age of 8,not to long after the lake was built.How much time do you spend at rockyfork?If you think im the only local fisherman that feels this way,then your not as smart as you think.Have you not pulled in to a launch area early in the morning the day of a bass tourny?Well i have every weekend,and what do i see,i see trucks with trailers parked cross ways taking up 4 spaces,knowing how busy its going to be that day,and how precious spaces are going to be.Now I would un hook my trailer,and then park beside it,only taking up 2 spaces,but thats because i care for my fellow fishermen.I mentioned this to a tourny director one morning as the launch parking lot was full,and no where to park.His answer was,WELL ALOT OF THESE GUYS ARENT VERY GOOD DRIVERS,THE HAVE TRBLE BACKING THERE BOAT.I see cars,people involved with the tourny parked in the long spaces,that are suppose to be used for cars with trailers.Now this is before i ever get out on the lake.Have you ever been fishing a bank,and have a tourny boat go between your boat and the bank?Well i have.Something that i have never done in my life,and never would,unlike alot of the people that fish at rockyfork now.I have never in my entire life,came close to another boat at high speed knowing that im going to throw wake,and beleive me these 250 horsepower boats,throw alot of wake,enough to throw a person out of a boat.If im fishing an area,and i am leaving and there are boats close by,i have the courtesy to idle out of the area,before i open my boat up.I guess thats the key word,courtesy to your fellow fishermen,something that i dont see very much on rockyfork lake,esp on the weekends when there are tournys going on.And speaking of tournys,last summer there were so many it was a joke.Three tournys a day,you have to be kidding me.One early,one in the afternoon,and tournys starting at midnight.If you fish rockyfork very much you should know that right now i consider it one of the best fishing lakes in this region.There are alot of fish being caught,not just bass but several species of fish,this is what concerns me,keeping the lake in a healthy state.We should all know what over fishing can do to a lake,what has happened to several lakes where,fishing pressure has taken a toll on a lake,and what then happens to the lake.And for the person that told me maybe i should find another lake,thats not going to happen,Rockyfork is home to me.No one owns the lake,or the fish,all i would like to see happen is for people to respect the water,there fellow fishmen,and we all have a good time enjoying the best sport in the world.Its not my water,my fish,and not my fishing spots,there everyones.Ive said what i wanted to say,so far im not fishing the lake on the weekends,and i guess that will solve my problem,being retired i can fish whenever i like,but we all have family that works,and can only enjoy the water on the weekends,so far my family will just have to stay mad at me,for now i will not fish the lake on weekends.


----------



## skeeter334 (Mar 12, 2005)

RockyForkGuy, i held the tournament sunday and we had 19 boats enter. as far as i know this was the only tournament of the day. we just like to have a lttle competitive fun. the lake was a little crowded due to the holliday weekend. 12lb 15oz won, we fished from 6:30-1:30, we had 4 sacks over 10lbs. these guys are good guys for the most part, i know most of them pretty well.
I understand your frustrations tho. i have boats cut in front of me and the bank all the time, esp the saugeye trollers. alot of times these guys troll over top of my line, usually i just asked if they're doing any good then recast once they get by me. I'll admit last year i had a pontoon boat troll across my line on 3 seperate occasions in the span of 2 hours last year. the 3rd time i lost my cool and launched my carolina rig at the boat to get the guys attention, we had a few words and the guy has never cut between me and the bank again. he told me he didnt realize his lures were going across my line. maybe that was true, i guess its possible some of these guys dont have the common sense to understand what they're doing. my point is, its just not you that puts up with these kinds of things, its all of us. its not just the bass fisherman or tourney angler doing these things. its every kind of fisherman along with the pleasure boaters and jet skiers.
im gonna continue to hold my buddy tournaments on sunday morning as long as no opens are being held the same day. ill post when we hold our next tourney. you should come out that morning and meet the fisherman and see how we do things, i think you will be pleasantly suprised and may even make a couple of new friends out of the deal. im sure ive met you at some point, i usually fish rocky alot for saugeye and bass. this year is the exception because of work, ive only fished the lake 4 times. good luck fishing and hope to see you soon.


----------



## skeeter334 (Mar 12, 2005)

ostbucks98 said:


> I had fun and caught alot of bass but werent good enough to make weight. Was a fun event and look forward attending the next one. Thanks for hosting skeeter and it was nice to meet you.


thx man was nice meeting you too. we had the same luck as you, only maneged to catch two keepers. look forward to seeing you next time.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

I have fished Rocky for 30 years, mostlly trolling for walleye now for saugeye. Its a good lake but like all public lakes, very busy. The best solution is be courtesy, patient. If some one is fishing the bank go around. if someone on point you like troll, come back later. If someone is having a problem at a dock offer to help.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Cowan lake -Friday night 6pm-11pm -dam ramp $20 per boat / $5 big fish optional
Rocky Fork -North Shore ramp- Sunday 6am-3pm $50 per boat / $10 big fish optional
For tournament info go to www.buckeyebasstournaments.webs.com 

We can't catch a break : if we fish our lakes, people get upset and if we go out of state , those people get upset.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

I get what everyone is saying. Seems like nothing changes though...I'm both a pleasure boater and fisherman. 

One thing that bothers me about "local" fisherman are they think they own "their" local lakes. I'm not local to rocky fork lake, about an 2 hour drive for my buddies and I. We have been doing this trip for over 10 years and support may may may local very small businesses. Always renting cabins or very few times renting a campsite. We spend the entire weekend from Thursday night until Sunday. That is a lot of cash we drop on everything from food/beer/gas to clothing. 

Bottom line, some people have no respect for other boaters/fisherman. I personally try to follow the unwritten rules of boating...my dad and others have taught me.

BTW - how are the gills and crappie biting right now?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I just moved down this way from columbus and from what ive seen RF is no more crowded than any other lake around ohio. Most days im actually suprised how empty it is. Compared to lakes like buckeye indian and alum. Maybe the problem is that 90 percent of the boats are trying to fish 10 percent of the water. I always see boats in the same spots and not catching much either. Heres a tip for the bass. Dont fish for them. I keep catching them on jigs while crappie fishing. The best was gill fishing yesterday with a tiny ice jig i got a 20 in LM. That was a big suprise. 

Bottom line is it could be worse you could have a more crowded lake with far fewer fish ive seen plenty around.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like someone should get out on the weekday!


----------

